

Coinbase launches redesign - jorde
https://coinbase.com/#

======
barmstrong
Here is the blog post announcing it with some more details:
[http://blog.coinbase.com/post/57004129505/we-launched-a-
new-...](http://blog.coinbase.com/post/57004129505/we-launched-a-new-design)

------
zensavona
Just FYI in Chrome, my 'transactions' page is about twenty miles long.

